# Sinus problems and diving



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Every time I watch a video or talk to someone that spearfishes I just want to do it, just looks like the ultimate way to fish. My concern is I have pretty bad allergies/sinus problems (like 75% of the time I wake up head stuffy, eyes puffy or watery as I get up it starts to drain.) how would this effect my ability to enjoy diving I have been told by a couple of people that I might be miserable most of the time. I have snorkeled around 20 feet without problems but there are days the pressure is extreme at the bottom of a ten foot pool (I have no problem "popping my ears" to equalize pressure when this happens). Anybody out there have any thoughts or similar problems that dives?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just take it slow and equalize often if it starts to hurt you have gone too fast. Whatever you do don't get hooked on the Afrin type sprays they will take over your body's ability to clear your head. I know several divers that used that crap regularly and they had to take it ever few hours to stay clear all the time. Your worst case will be if you dive scuba is getting a reverse block after you start to surface from a dive and the tubes get blocked. You must of course surface and it is quite painful and can get you dizzy and cause your mask to get blood in it from the sinus blockage on ascent. Had that many times without any lasting problems other than pain until it clears and spitting blood a few times. Go for it and just take your time..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Allergy / Sinus issues usually aren't a problem as long as you can clear your ears and sinuses easily. If you can snorkel to 20 feet you'll be able to SCUBA. As Sealark stated, just take it slow.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It helps me to pop my ears like you do when you yawn. Also, following an anchor line gives you a better idea of how fast you are descending.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

All of the above advice is to be heeded. Also the more you dive your Eustachian tubes will stretch and it will be easier to equalize, I no longer have to valsalva on descents or yawn on ascents.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I was told in my younger teens I could never dive because I had ruptured my eardrums too many times.

Got down here from Detroit 7 years ago, and just started snorkeleing and "freediving" shooting fish. Someone asked me how deep Iwas going, I said about 25 30 feet. They asked me how I did on planes, I said no problem, my ears with a lil help would always clear. They said try diving, since 33 feet id double the pressure on your ears.

Got hundreds of dives in, up to 172'...never a problem.

20 feet is 60.6% more pressure on your ears than on the surface...which is a huge diffreiential. If you can do that...it all gets easier from there. Find someone with a "hookah" rig...and try goin down 20-30 feet slowly, while clearing your ears/sinuses. If you are able to without pain....dive.

And kill some fish.

You'll never be the same


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, if you equalize there is no pressure differential on your ears. Just a small differential would bust the ear drum. As you descend the pressure or weight of the water increases .445 PSI for every foot.:thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that now...I think maybe doctors don't really understand the phsilogics (sp?) of diving


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> I know that now...I think maybe doctors don't really understand the phsilogics (sp?) of diving


I don't think I understand them either...BUT, I've got a great new favorite word...thanks Clay!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

phsilogics

Ebonics at it's best.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, I am in awe of a new word born into the diving community! Thanks Clay!:notworthy:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay came up with that word when he was at 30 feet with 60 percent pressure on his ears. OUCH. Keep up the good work Clay. Ha ha.....


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Phsilogics -- the logic of phsing.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch you ass Clay that's already trademarked... :001_huh: Who'd a thunk it.

Stressless


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! I have put off SCUBA for this reason, but not now!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Well now that I understand the Phsilogics there is no slowing me down. Seriously thanks for the replies, I think I will stop by mbt on Monday after work.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Berry said:


> Well now that I understand the Phsilogics there is no slowing me down. Seriously thanks for the replies, I think I will stop by mbt on Monday after work.


and be a happier person for doing it! :thumbsup: (this should be an A/OK sign for dive posts! :thumbup: )


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

If you have insurance, make an appt with either Dr. Bray or Dr. Messina at the Pensaocla Lung Group. They are both pulmonologists and both [former] divers. They can give you good advice and help with your sinus issues. They wrote the dive accident protocols for Sacred Heart's ER.


----------

